# Daily security check



## circus78 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

Is there a way to receive email only where the daily security check reports an alert or problem? I mean, I don't want to receive email if there are no problems on my system.

Thank you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 24, 2013)

/etc/periodic.conf

```
security_show_success="NO"
```

You can also set similar options for the others.

```
daily_show_success="NO"
weekly_show_success="NO"
monthly_show_success="NO"
```

Take a look at /etc/defaults/periodic.conf for the whole list of defaults.  Feel free to override any of them in your /etc/periodic.conf until it is trimmed down to your liking.


----------



## circus78 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi @junovitch,

It seems I have no 

```
security_show_success
```
directive in my periodic configuration files:


```
[root@nightschool /etc]# grep -ri security_show_success *
[root@nightschool /etc]#
[root@nightschool /etc]# cd /usr/local/etc/
[root@nightschool /usr/local/etc]# grep -ri security_show_success *
[root@nightschool /usr/local/etc]#
```
Where is yours?

I'm using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE*.*

Thankyou


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 24, 2013)

Just add that line to your /etc/periodic.conf. That file acts as an override to the defaults in /etc/defaults/periodic.conf. The default is YES for each of the examples I've shown.  For anything else you want to override just copy/paste the line from /etc/defaults/periodic.conf and change it accordingly in/etc/periodic.conf


----------

